# Tides



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wife and I chartering out of St. Vincent for two weeks in April 02. Have been reading the Message Boards and notice a number of articls mentioning tides & current. 
Would like to hear from those who have cartered the Grenadines relating to their experiences with the tides & currents and what to expect. 
We have been chartering in the Caribbean for the past ten years and this is the first time tides & currents have been mentioned.


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

We''ve chartered in the Grenadines 5 times & the tide never presented any problem; 1-1/2 to 2 feet max. However the westerly current is 1-4 knots and must be considered. It is especially strong in the Bequia channel between Bequia channel & St. Vincent.


----------

